# Home for Rent, Herons Forest, Pcola



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

1925sf. 3 bedroom, 2 bath. Two car garage and drive. In very good condition, all kitchen appliances in place.
Contemporary open layout. Cat V and integrated speaker/sound system. Security system.
Beautiful small yard, irrigation system. Covered and screened back porch area.
Great neighbors. Gated community, pool and tennis courts and nature trails throughout neighborhood as well as beach and boardwalk trails. Located on quiet cul de sac/loop. About 60 seconds from back gate of NASP. 
Available 1 July, one year lease.
Please send pm. Thanks.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

How much?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Startz I sent you a pm. Rent is $1250.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Saturday bump.


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

can you send pictures, I am interested


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man I did work for a few homeowners there back in the day. I was told the community had access to the water even though its navy property, that was a huge bonus in my eyes, cool osprey nest out by the water back then. Very nice upscale neighborhood.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

The home is rented. Thanks for looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adles (Jul 24, 2013)

Really nice and attractive location but it is far from my job, I am looking for a home or apartment near my job, I am single and want a home or apartment with 1 bedroom and a living room. Have you any idea? Any idea or suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Adles said:


> Really nice and attractive location but it is far from my job, I am looking for a home or apartment near my job, I am single and want a home or apartment with 1 bedroom and a living room. Have you any idea? Any idea or suggestion will be appreciated.


craigslist, zillow.com, or trulia.com


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

flukedaddy said:


> cool osprey nest out by the water back then.


There were at least 3 active nests this year. Cool to see the fledglings "spread" their wings over time.


----------

